# Sinu-sino ang pinagsabihan mo?



## AskLang

*Sinu-sino *ang pinagsabihan mo?

Is it '*Who *did you inform?' in English? However, isn't this only '*Sino *ang pinagsabihan mo?' (singular) in Tagalog? Can _who _be used to imply both singular and plural? Is '*which people*' the phrase that works for this context?

Hope you'll help me.

Thanks very much.
Salamat po ng marami.


----------



## DotterKat

First of all, it is "_*Whom*_ did you inform?" because you are  using the pronoun as the object of the sentence.  Changing your  interrogative sentence into the declarative form will make things  clearer: 

You informed _*them*_. (S-V-O)
Switch that back to question form, now using a pronoun for _*them*_  and you will have:
_*Whom*_ did you inform?

Remember that *who* is the subject form of the same pronoun. See  the difference:

_*I*_ informed them. (S-V-O)

Convert that sentence to the interrogative and you will have:

_*Who*_ informed them?

Second, it would be better to use a word like _*abiso*_ since I  believe you mean "to inform".  *Pinagsabihan / pagsabihan* refers  more scolding, reprimanding, or warning someone than anything else.

Third, it is "_*Sinu-sino*_ ang inabisuhan mo?" as I gather  that you mean the plural form of that pronoun, judging from your use of  "which people" at the end of your post. "*Sino* ang inabisuhan mo?"  is indeed the singular form of the pronoun, which is different in  English in that both singular and plural forms use "_*whom*_"  as the object form (the answer as to whether one person or a group of  people were informed will become clear only when the question is  answered).

Fourth, yes _*who*_ can be used to refer to a group of people but not  in the way you described, for the reasons I have already outlined.

Finally, do not confuse  the pronoun _*which*_ for the use  that you intend. _*Which*_ is used to point out what one or ones out of a  group of people, things, etc is being singled out.

You may want to review the difference between who and whom for further  clarity on this matter.


----------



## AskLang

Thank you so very much Dotterkat.


----------

